# Rubber Grip Mod



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

ive been moding alot of daisy slingshots lately, i use the frames and the pouches they come with, but what to do with the yellow tubes that come on them, simple turn them into the grip of the back pocket poacher, nothing is wasted.

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=rubbergrip.jpg
http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=bppf.jpg


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Those looks nice dallasdeadeye. The rubber and paracord wrapping makes it looks very tactical. I like it! Do you have a video on how you do the wrap? I would like one for my collection and bug out pack.

Raymond


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice attachment


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is two that I own they are both made of 3/8 material. The one with the tubing on the handle belonged to a good friend of mine (now gone on to his reward) that shot 1000's of Jack Rabbits with it. It is a brass welding rod and has 1/4 by 1/2 tube on the Handle. When I refurbished it I like to have never got that tube on that handle. The other one is 3/8 aluminum with my slot lock system and showing how I install flats on a bent rod style. Have you shot flats on your bent rods? - Tex
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1530-scrap-lock-2/
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/2068-charlies-frame-3/


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

Haven used flatbands yet but I will. I tryed a flatband over the top and was geting very hard hand slap so I traded it to another member. I just ordered some 5080 from dankung well see how that works out. And I'll try to get something up on the wrap soon. That's a good idea using it as a bugout slingshot think I'll steal that.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

'nothing is wasted' I like that


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

This has become my favorite slingshot fun and easy to modify. One I put a flimo handle, one I wrapped 1740 tube around the the handle then dipped in plasti-coat. then the others with paracord.

I will post pictures someday when I figure out how to...


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

radray said:


> Those looks nice dallasdeadeye. The rubber and paracord wrapping makes it looks very tactical. I like it! Do you have a video on how you do the wrap? I would like one for my collection and bug out pack.
> 
> Raymond


 i took some pics hope it helps.
step 1 take a 6 foot length of paracord, lay it down the back of ur frame tips down, make sure u give urself enough length because they will become ur wrist lanyard http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=step1.jpg

step 2 one length will be used to figure 8 the grip and the other will hug one side of the metal rod, when u figure 8 wrap it just pretend the paracord is part of the metal rob and wrap over it. http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=step2.jpg

step 3 continue to figure 8 wrap all the way to the desired hieght and pull the one end of the paracord resting against the rod tighening the wrap and cut and tie ur wrist lanyard http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=step3.jpg

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=step4.jpg


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is 3 of mine


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

those are sweet, kyro. the possiblites are endless, the black handle one looks very organic if u painted it brown it would almost look like a natural. the great thing is u can always have one with u, cuz your not afraid of losing it, if u do just make another. i ordered some 5080 from dankung which they say will work on western commerical bent rod slings, im hoping it will be the rubber to complete the package.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Well now got to go get another one and brown dip-it.


----------

